# Linux Mint 18.3 - WLAN-Verbindung nach Standby aus Netzwerkmanager verschwunden



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2018)

Ich habe hier derzeit das Problem, das nach dem Standby die WLAN-Verbindung komplett aus dem Netzwerkmanager verschwunden ist. Es werden nur noch "Kabelgebunden" und "Mobiles Breitband" angezeigt.
Ein Neustart des Netzwerkmanager mit "sudo service network-manager restart" hat nichts gebracht.

WLAN-Karte ist eine Intel AC-8265.

Dazu kommt noch eine weitere Frage:
Beim Systemstart kommt die Abfrage nach der PIN für die SIM-Karte, die ich normalerweise schließe, da ich meistens WLAN habe und kein Datenvolumen verschwenden möchte. Jedoch habe ich noch keine Funktion gefunden um die PIN-Abfrage später erneut aufzurufen und die SIM freizuschalten.


----------



## MetallJ (25. Januar 2018)

Hey,

ich vermute mal du hattest das Problem vorher nicht. Eigentlich würde ich jetzt ein Kernelupdate vorschlagen. Dann hast du das Problem hoffentlich nicht mehr. 

Taucht das Gerät denn noch bei 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
 auf. Eventuell wirfst du auch mal einen Blick in 
	
	



```
dmesg
```
. Vielleicht kannst du da sehen, was nicht funktioniert. 

Für das Modem: Versuche mal das Modem im Netzwerkmanager auszuschalten und wieder einzuschalten. Ich glaube dann kommt die PIN-Abfrage wieder.


----------



## Jimini (26. Januar 2018)

Ein Blick auf rfkill könnte sich noch lohnen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## DKK007 (28. Januar 2018)

MetallJ schrieb:


> ich vermute mal du hattest das Problem vorher nicht.



Das Gerät ist neu und Mint frisch installiert. 
Auf anderen Systemen hatte ich das Problem bisher nicht.

Kernel-Update war für demnächst wegen Meltdown schon geplant, bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen.

Edit:
Bei ifconfig -a taucht das WLAN nach dem Standby nicht mehr auf.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2018)

dmesg sagt folgendes:


> [    5.367533] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0 wlp1s0: renamed from wlan0
> [    5.429330] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp1s0: link is not ready
> [    5.431604] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled
> [    5.432007] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled
> ...


----------



## MetallJ (29. Januar 2018)

Also bis zum Standby sieht das bei mir eigentlich genauso aus. Und nach dem aufwachen aus dem standby kommt wlp1s0 gar nicht mehr in dmesg vor?


----------



## DKK007 (29. Januar 2018)

Kommt anscheinend nicht mehr vor.


----------



## MetallJ (29. Januar 2018)

OK, versuche doch mal ifconfig wlp1s0 up und guck dann ob die Karte unter ifconfig wieder auftaucht. Eventuell sagt er auch device busy oder ähnliches. Dann kannst du auch nochmal rfkill list wie Jimini geschrieben hat anwerfen. 

Vielleicht hilft dir auch das: wireless - How can I prevent iwconfig power management from being turned on? - Ask Ubuntu

Da wird sudo touch /etc/pm/power.d/wireless zum wiedebeleben empfohlen. Du könntest das Powermanagement aber auch ganz ausschalten mit:  sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off

Ich bin gespannt ob das Abhilfe schafft.


----------



## DKK007 (12. Februar 2018)

Jetzt hatte ich endlich Zeit mich mit dem Problem zu beschäftigen. 

Nach dem Update auf Kernel 4.15 ist das WLAN stabil. 

Allerdings wird jetzt die microSD Karte nicht mehr richtig erkannt. Unter Laufwerke wird die Karte angezeigt, jedoch nur mit 17 MB. Es handelt sich um eine Samsung Evo 64 GB. 
Gparted meldet: "Partitionen außerhalb der Festplatte sind nicht möglich!".
Der Workaround _debug_quirks2=”0x10000″_ für den Kartenleser ist weiterhin aktiv: Workaround for broken O2 Micro SD card reader support since Linux kernel version 4.1.8 – 0xf8.org




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Start kommt zusätzlich folgende Meldung: "mmc0: unknown controller version (3). you may experience problems".


----------

